# Sine Player and stuck midi notes when using expression maps



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2020)

Anybody experiencing hanging midi notes when using Sine player and Cubase expression maps? It happens when I try and edit notes. It won't transmit a note off and it ends up hanging. This just started and the only thing I think I did is update Sine just before it started happening.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2020)

If anybody runs into this it is solved apparently by switching Cubase exp maps from "direction" to "attribute". Bit of a pia but since I only have JXL brass instruments not a huge deal. Brass doesn't tend to have 1000 gazzion notes like strings and woodwinds. So you have to put an articulation on each note/midi event if not it will default back to the first articulation.


----------



## lokotus (May 6, 2021)

Still a problem here with Expression maps direction inSine 1.0.5 on Cub 11 on Win10


----------



## badhaircut (Mar 11, 2022)

Interesting, I still have that problem but with Spitfire and CSS stuff when sliding notes or copying notes inside of the Key Editor with "attribute" articulation assigned. Does this happen to you when sliding the notes up and down the key editor?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 11, 2022)

badhaircut said:


> Interesting, I still have that problem but with Spitfire and CSS stuff when sliding notes or copying notes inside of the Key Editor with "attribute" articulation assigned. Does this happen to you when sliding the notes up and down the key editor?


Yeah. But, I eventually just stopped using exp maps with Sine.


----------

